# Show off your MIUI V4 (Beans Build)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

As the name implies show off your MIUI V4. Take screenshots using Menu + Vol Down. Provide theme name and link if possible. I'll start




















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Theme is a combo of Concept ICS and MIUI V4 theme.. Had some fun with the wallpaper


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Vanilla...








Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## lancelinksp (Nov 15, 2011)

Suave HD Redone v4

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330577


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

Suave Redone is looking good!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I applied the Suave Redone Dark but my status bar and notifications/toggles aren't themed. They are still stock.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dtroup where did you get soft keys?!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

For the ppl that want an all red or all blue theme etc. Go to MIUI.us. go to Popular Articles and checkout the Seamless Series. there are many colors to choose from.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

A mix of Sorts






















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lancelinksp (Nov 15, 2011)

The problem with the Suave HD Redone where like half of the theme doesnt show up is in the description.xml if you feel like editing it you just have to change the '&' to 'and' in the author and designer sections. A modified version will be posted as soon as collins521 gets the chance. There are also a couple name changes in the pngs between when I made it and the newest version that will be updated in the next version as well


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Today's








Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Filthee (Jun 16, 2011)

Removed by author


----------



## lancelinksp (Nov 15, 2011)

Suave HD Redone V4 is now updated and working fully for what is finished


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Today's








Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

More vanilla

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I like your icons. What theme?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I like your icons. What theme?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my DROIDX using
RootzWiki

Its a mix. The icons are from are from a Chinese theme that I downloaded from themes. The rest is galaxy x, rob 2, and the ics suave framework.

Thanks man!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty sweet man!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## lancelinksp (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone found a theme that will actually make the settings background dark for their Droid X?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump. (Ppl on MIUIV4 started to post in the MIUI SHOW off thread) so just a bump.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

http://droidviews.com/2012/the-dark-knight-returns-v-2-3-miui-v4-theme-update/ people please check out the lock screen once you download the above. So nice it constantly changes.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## glachance0 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just posting to have this appear in "participated" section of Tapatalk. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## pmbasehore (Jun 30, 2012)

Default theme with some color tweaks. Really liking that Suave theme, though.



















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TreyDaIncredible (Nov 28, 2011)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump. This is starting to "Get Lost". Post your Layouts and Themes Guys.


----------



## pmbasehore (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on, guys. There's got to be more than 20-something of us that use MIUI V4!


----------

